# China Stage Collapse



## jstroming (Dec 4, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/peo...-high-platform-collapses-college-concert.html


----------



## tjrobb (Dec 5, 2015)

Aeronautic research must not have much structural design...
Seriously though, glad their were only injuries. Could be so much worse.


----------



## robartsd (Dec 9, 2015)

Reminds me of the collapse back in May. I wonder how much these venues have in common.


----------



## Lburners (Dec 10, 2015)

Almost looks like an effect the way they drop simultaneously. Probably one of a providers worst nightmares. Hope everyone ends up ok.


----------



## robartsd (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's the CB thread for the stage collapse in May.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 11, 2015)

It doesn't say it clearly but I believe this was a stage lift - quite possibly a counterfeit Serapid, which I'm told are common in China (right down to putting the Serapid name on them).


----------



## teqniqal (Dec 15, 2015)

I was in Beijing at the China Stage Design Expo (CSDE) the night this happened (http://view.inews.qq.com/a/NEW2015112803399101?from=singlemessage&isappinstalled=0) and my presentation about the Event Safety Alliance was the following day. Everyone that met me immediately brought this up and was showing me pictures on their mobile phones. Perfect timing for my message . . . Article in *China Entertainment Technology Magazine* website about ESA presentation in Beijing at CSDE http://www.yykj.org/yaowen/12528.jhtml


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 15, 2015)

Definitely a lift. My money is on counterfeit stiff chain.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 15, 2015)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Definitely a lift. My money is on counterfeit stiff chain.



You can see part of another lift upstage of the one that collapsed. (from Erich's link)
is that a stiff chain lift?
that damage to the mainstage deck in the foreground is telling us something I just don't know what.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Dec 15, 2015)

venuetech said:


> You can see part of another lift upstage of the one that collapsed. (from Erich's link)
> is that a stiff chain lift?
> that damage to the mainstage deck in the foreground is telling us something I just don't know what.


I can't tell for sure - too fuzzy - but layout on floor says it could be. Possibly screw jacks. Do those columns look squarish or round?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 16, 2015)

teqniqal said:


> I was in Beijing at the China Stage Design Expo (CSDE) the night this happened (http://view.inews.qq.com/a/NEW2015112803399101?from=singlemessage&isappinstalled=0) and my presentation about the Event Safety Alliance was the following day. Everyone that met me immediately brought this up and was showing me pictures on their mobile phones. Perfect timing for my message . . . Article in *China Entertainment Technology Magazine* website about ESA presentation in Beijing at CSDE http://www.yykj.org/yaowen/12528.jhtml


Man Erich, Trying to convince China to be proactive about safety. More power to you, but brother that's a seriously uphill battle.


----------

